# Villafane pumpkin hands



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a link or information on how Villafane does hands for his pumpkin sculps? I am not interested in other techniques....only this one. Are they clay?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a Villafane Studios fan page on Facebook. You might be able to pose the question there if you're a member.

https://www.facebook.com/VillafaneStudios


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

He calls them "Vine Arms".
They are made of foam with a posable armature. He just started offering them for sale this fall.
From what I saw on his video on YouTube 



, they appear to use the same kind of setup posable skele's use but have a sculpted, soft foam covering.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are what I would call "way cool"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I might use those on a JOL that's either inside a window, or well out of reach of the public. I can see those getting swiped in the first twenty or thirty minutes.
I would guess the detail coloring is airbrushed on with the basic tan coloring being in the latex foam itself. once you have the basic hands and arms sculpted, then it's just a matter of making reusable molds. Using a heavy duty copper wire to make up the "bones" of the hands and the arms, you could wrap the bundles in wire then have them held centered in the mold while you pour the latex foam around them. The foam would need to be very elastic and flexible to do the posing and shaping Ray does in the video.
You could use long "bone" beads for every section of the fingers you don't want to bend, leaving gaps where you want the joints to be.
It's hard to tell from his video whether all of the "Bones" in the fingers are actually flexible or not.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

His website says those arms will be in mass production by next year, and available at many retailers.
I wonder if he'll offer them in different sizes...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They auctioned off the last pairs of preproduction hands they had, selling at $44USD a pair.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, those are excellent! I made my first pair of homemade skeleton hands this year, following the concepts shown in forum tutorials, and was happy to discover how simple it was. These vine arms would work the same way, except for the vine-like finishing. I'm planning to find out!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Might have to make or buy some of those for myself. Those are WAY cool!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Sooo cannot wait for those to go into production!


----------

